# [EVDL] Help request: What Leaf EV range reduction with mountainous driving?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I request the help of the evdl members for their opinions on the
following.

There is currently a public forum going on about installing a Level-3
and some Level-2 EVSE in the City of Tillamook, OR. The question they
posed is:


-
... Tillamook, OR is approximately 73 miles from downtown Portland. 
However, there are about 15 miles of uphill highway (55mph) and 30 
miles of downhill highway coming to the coast and vice versa the 
other way. 
What do you think about the capabilities of an EV making it here? ...
-

Checking Google Maps

http://g.co/maps/7zu45
Portland, OR to Tillamook, OR 72.8 mi, 1.5 hour US-26 W and OR-6 W


My thinking if I had a 100 mile range Leaf, and the climb the Council
member mentioned was lets says as high as I have near me to the coast
(a ~2000 foot elevation change), 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_State_Route_17

that I would not want to go directly from Portland, OR to Tillamook 
http://www.milebymile.com/main/United_States/Oregon/State_6/United_States_Oregon_road_map_travel_guides.html

as that would be right on the edge of the Leaf's capabilities.

More likely, in the same the way I would top off at Los Gatos before 
attacking the climb through the Santa Cruz mountains to get to the 
coast, I would want to charge just before the climb away from 
Portland. The nearest public EVSE are some Blink EVSE at Forest Grove:

http://recargo.com/search?search=Forest+Grove%2C+OR&commit=+++SEARCH+++

which would save 20 miles of range on the Leaf's 100 mile pack
http://g.co/maps/kheu5
Forest Grove, OR to Tillamook, OR 52.0 mi, 1.1 hour OR-6 W

While there would be plenty of power to climb and then use the regen
to recoup some of the energy back, not all of it would be recovered.

I am thinking, a drive directly from Portland to Tillamook would be
about 95 energy miles used, whereas a drive from Forest Grove to 
Tillamook would be about 75 energy miles used.

I ask Leaf drivers and others:
-Do you think a Leaf EV could make it from Portland and arrive in
Tillamook having a 5 mile residual left in the pack when they connect
to a public EVSE?

-Would it be best to plan to charge at Forest grove (top off if you 
will) before starting the climb?


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Help-request-What-Leaf-EV-range-reduction-with-mountainous-driving-tp4500762p4500762.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 23 Mar 2012 at 21:07, brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > While there would be plenty of power to climb and then use the regen
> > to recoup some of the energy back, not all of it would be recovered.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The extra power use due to higher elevation will be nigh on insignificant - less than 2kWh. I'd say that for most EVs, you would be just about OK, A/C or heating etc permitting. If you had an hours break at the top (enjoying the view somewhere over a cup of tea, perhaps?) with a 6kW charger doing its thing, that would make all the difference.

MW




> brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> >
> > I request the help of the evdl members for their opinions on the
> ...


----------

